# "Fire" Challenge Winner



## Baron (Dec 17, 2011)

Congratulations to toddm for getting the highest number of votes in the "Fire" challenge.  Firemajichttp://www.writingforums.com/members/firemajic.html has been nominated to get the one month FoWF subscription.


----------



## candid petunia (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations, Todd! :thumbl:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats for a well deserved win, Todd!


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations Todd, lovely poem.
Thanks to the two who voted for my feeble effort. You are appreciated, and a little mad.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Gumby (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations Todd! Well deserved win.


----------



## toddm (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks everyone - my first win for writing ever : )
---todd


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 19, 2011)

_thanks everyone - my first win for writing ever : )
---todd 						_

Keep it up and it won't be your last. Enjoy the moment!


----------

